# Fischreiher!



## Wanderra (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde, 
ich bin mir sicher das vielen hier dieses Thema zum Hals raus hängt aber ich "erfreue" euch trotzdem damit. Seid ein paar Tagen habe ich regelmäßig Besuch vom Kollegen __ Fischreiher, da meine Fische aber noch am Boden verweilen gibt es noch keine Opfer. Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren wie groß ein Fisch sein muss um relativ sicher vor dem __ Reiher zu sein, ist er zb. in der Lage einen 30-40 cm großen Koi zu "verarbeiten"?

Gruß Jens


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Jan. 2016)

Hi
Das ist egal welche größe.
Die kleineren kann er mitnehmen die Großen pickt er an 

Bei mir hat der __ reiher am alten Teich einen 70cm Koi angepickt da war nichts mehr zu machen.

Glaube mir wenn er jetzt keine Fische fängt kommt er später 100% wieder


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Ja das mit dem anpicken habe ich von einem Bekannten gehört. Gleich mehreren größeren Koi wurden Stücke rausgepickt.


----------



## Wanderra (25. Jan. 2016)

Hey Teichfreunde
Das hört sich nicht so gut an was ihr da schreibt. 
Ich habe schon seid ein paar Jahren einen Stromzaun um meinen Teich und seid dem keine Verluste mehr durch Katzen oder __ Fischreiher gehabt. Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Zaun nach meinem Umbau im Frühjahr weg lassen da mich die Optik stört und ich dachte meine Fische wären jetzt groß genug. Das wird dann wohl nix!

Gruß Jens


----------



## tosa (25. Jan. 2016)

Er könnte versuchen die großen zu verletzen, bis Ca. 40cm Frost er. Die zerhackten sind meistens dem Tode geweiht.

Lass den Stromzaun stehen, Warme Schienenbeine halten ihn ab.


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jens
ich liege leider auf der __ Reiher ein Flug Schneise 

Und deswegen geht's bei mir nur so 
Gr Reiner


----------



## Wanderra (25. Jan. 2016)

Hey Reiner, 
da würde sogar ich mich sicher fühlen! 
Dann werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und weiter Abstriche bei der Optik machen müssen! 

LG Jens


----------



## tosa (25. Jan. 2016)

Hi Jens,

Es gibt so spritzfallen, ob die den __ Reiher imponieren kann ich nicht sagen. Dazu muss aber auch ein Schlauch angeschlossen und Wasserdruck vorhanden sein.

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwjD-P2ayMXKAhXG_SwKHdHVDn4Q9QEIKzAB


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir
Die __ Reiher landen neben der Hütte wo kein Netz ist und dann gehen die Witzbolte bis ans Wasser
das Netz hat mindestens 10 Löcher wo die Reiher dann durch gestartet sind
Aber auf Dauer ist mir das auch schon egal geworden denn



Jedes Tier hat ein Recht zu Leben


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2016)

Hier noch die Löcher wo die __ Reiher durch sind


----------



## Wanderra (25. Jan. 2016)

Hey Leute, 
das mit dem Wassersprenkler habe ich vor Jahren schon mal recht erfolglos probiert. War ein Reinfall auf ganzer Linie! Sobald sich dem Teil etwas genähert hat ging er los, nur doof das ich das meistens war. 
Natürlich hat jedes Tier ein Recht auf Leben, aber es gibt doch so viele Mäuse und __ Frösche auf der Welt, warum müssen es denn unsere Fische sein?

LG Jens


----------



## S.Reiner (25. Jan. 2016)

Wanderra schrieb:


> gibt doch so viele Mäuse und __ Frösche auf der Welt, warum müssen es denn unsere Fische sein?



Ja weil die so Lecker aus der Luft aus Sehen  schön Bunt
der __ Reiher hat die Koi sofort im Faden Kreutz


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Jan. 2016)

Wie hoch muss ein Steg eigentlich über dem Wasser sein, damit er nicht als Jagtplattform genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Wanderra (25. Jan. 2016)

Deinen Humor hast du ja noch nicht verloren! 

Gruß Jens

Das bezog sich auf Reiners Antwort!


----------



## Wanderra (25. Jan. 2016)

Hey Leute, 
ich bin es nochmal. 
Meine jetzige Uferzone ist im Moment im Schnitt ca.50cm breit, nach dem Umbau wird diese dann in etwa zwischen 100-130cm sein, also noch mehr Landefläche. Dann dürfte mein Zaun seine Wirkung verlieren. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## wander-falke (25. Jan. 2016)

hiho,....

Hilft bei sowas nicht auch der Plastik-__ Reiher ? 
Bei meinem Vater haben wir einen ca 1m hohen aufgestellt. 
Der echte Reiher kam nie,....
Ob dies damit zusammenhängt dass der Teich  zu nah am Haus, oder die große Libanon Zeder neben dem Teich ist, oder ob tatsächlich die Attrappe der Grund ist .....
ICh hab keine Ahnung

Drei Strassen weiter , mit deutlich besserer Einflugschneise, war allerdings schon öfters Reiher-Party angesagt



Reiner S schrieb:


> Hier noch die Löcher wo die Reiher durch sind


"Durch sind....", oder durch wollten

Die Löcher sehen ja nicht gerade groß aus wenn ich die mit dem  Vogel vergleiche


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie hoch muss ein Steg eigentlich über dem Wasser sein, damit er nicht als Jagtplattform genutzt werden kann.


Tolle Frage, Totto!
Ich meine mal auf 50 cm. Das würde ich führ sicher halten.
Die 50 cm resultieren aus seinen Körpermaßen; vom Beinansatz bis zum Hals=30cm,
vom Halsansatz bis zur Schnabel-Spitze= 40 cm, macht 70 cm. Davon muß man aber die Länge der Beine abziehen, die sind ca. 35-40 cm lang. Bleiben 30-35 cm, eventuell auch 40 cm, wenn es ein langer Kerl ist.
So jagen die aber nicht! Mehr Chancen haben sie wenn die Beine ca. 20 cm im Wasser stehen, dann hat er ein "Jagd-Gebiet" von ca. 0,5 qm.

Ron!


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

kaum zu erkennen denn eins hat er gelernt, kommt der Hund heißt es schnell weg. Zum Glück bis jetzt Erfolglos.


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2016)

Bist Du dir ganz sicher?
Ich kann ihn nicht ausmachen!
   mehr waren aus Deinen 600 Pixel nicht raus zu holen!
Schau aber selbst!

Ron!


----------



## fiseloer (25. Jan. 2016)

Ich gebe nur zu bedenken, __ Reiher können durchaus auch im tiefen Wasser kurzfristig landen, Fisch schnappen und durchstarten.
Selbst bei mir live erlebt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

Na gut Ron, ich hab versucht etwas ran zu gehen, sind ja nicht im Rätselthread


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Die Löcher sehen ja nicht gerade groß aus wenn ich die mit dem Vogel vergleiche


Morgen
es sind grosse und kleine Löcher auf dem Bild nicht richtig zu sehen



fiseloer schrieb:


> Ich gebe nur zu bedenken, __ Reiher können durchaus auch im tiefen Wasser kurzfristig landen, Fisch schnappen und durchstarten.
> Selbst bei mir live erlebt.


Da hast wohl Recht


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

Hey Reiner, können sich die Vögel nicht in den Netzen und Bindfäden verfangen oder verletzen??


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Hey Reiner, können sich die Vögel nicht in den Netzen und Bindfäden verfangen oder verletzen??



Es ist schon mal ein __ Reiher im Netz hängen geblieben
habe den dann mit Arbeitshandschuh (  Der Wilde Reiher ) wieder befreit und __ Fliegen gelassen
 sonnst kann er ja nicht wieder kommen


----------



## dizzzi (26. Jan. 2016)

__ Fischreiher sind optisch gesehen schon schöne Vögel. Wir haben in der Nähe ein großes Feld. Da jagen täglich 20-30 __ Reiher, und ab und zu ein Storch. Bisher haben die mich noch verschont. Das freie Feld scheint noch genug Nahrung zu liefern. Irgendwie scheint es kein Patentrezept gegen die Reiher zu geben. Ich lass das mal auf mich zukommen.
Et kütt wie et kütt, wie man bei ins sagt..

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint es kein Patentrezept gegen die __ Reiher zu geben


 Ja da haste wohl Recht
alles was ich hier bei mir schon ausprobiert habe hat nichts gebracht
es sei denn man steht den ganzen Tag am Teich

Udo


dizzzi schrieb:


> Et kütt wie et kütt, wie man bei ins sagt..


 Bist us Kölle


----------



## dizzzi (26. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Udo
> 
> Bist us Kölle


Ja. Ist schon echt schrill, wenn ich jeden Morgen und jeden Abend die Armada von Reihern da jagen sehe...Und diese Mengen in einer Großstadt...Die haben wohl auch das Landleben satt

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)




----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

hier in der nähe ist ein Natur Park
ein mal waren die alle plötzlich bei mir aber zum Glück scheint das nur ein Versehen gewesen zu sein


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

Mal das Loch im Netz aus der nähe da passt mal locker ein grosser Vogel durch


----------



## Wanderra (26. Jan. 2016)

Hey Leute, 
was mach ich mir eigentlich Sorgen wegen einem __ Fischreiher? 
Wenn ich eure Bilder sehe und die Kommentare dazu lese, dann stelle ich fest das ihr viel schlechter dran seid.

LG Jens


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

Ja Jens

jeder hat da so seine Verluste der eine sagt es der andere tut so als wer nichts passiert


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe mir die Bilder nochmal in groß angeschaut Reiner. Fühlst du nicht nicht gefangen im eigenen Garten bei dem riesen Netz?


----------



## Wanderra (26. Jan. 2016)

Freiheit für Reiner!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir scheint die Kombination aus steil abfallenden Ufer bis zu 60 cm und Reiherzaun den nötigen Erfolg zu bringen.   

Jetzt ist der Zaun ein bisschen ein gewachsen und kaum noch auffällig


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Bilder nochmal in groß angeschaut Reiner. Fühlst du nicht nicht gefangen im eigenen Garten bei dem riesen Netz?


Ja manches mal schon aber was tut man nicht alles für die Fische


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe auch die steil abfallenden Ufer. Mindesttiefe 40cm. Aber noch keinen Reiherzaun. Bin mal gespannt, wann ich zum ersten mal Besuch bekomme. Ich gebe dann Bescheid.

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (27. Jan. 2016)

Gehört der Fred nicht zu: Vögel an der Futterstelle https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vögel-an-der-futterstelle-2016.45490/page-2#post-514048


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2016)

Wochenlang waren die Viecher täglich auf dem Feld, und heute morgen und auch heute Abend waren alle weg???!!!
Sind die jetzt nach Afrika los? Bekommen wir doch noch Winter?

LG

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2016)

Afrika  nixs die sind zur negsten  Müllkippe


dizzzi schrieb:


> Bekommen wir doch noch Winter?


Weg Winter weg


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2016)

Müllkippe, du meinst doch nicht etwa nach D.....dorf? (Duck und weg...war ein Scherz!)  Habe jahrelang da gearbeitet, und bin immer gut behandelt worden...Und ich darf das ja gar nicht sagen. Waren aber wirklich schöne Jahre in den Dorf an der Düssel...


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo erst mal
Ich habe Heute wieder einen Zaun um den Koi Teich gebastelt
denn das ganze Genetze war mir dann doch zu Viel
hoffe das das die __ Reiher Brut etwas daran hindert Beute zu machen

Bild Später


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wochenlang waren die Viecher täglich auf dem Feld, und heute morgen und auch heute Abend waren alle weg???!!!


Waren es jetzt __ Reiher oder vielleicht doch Kraniche?



Reiner S schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute wieder einen Zaun um den Koi Teich gebastelt


....Bilder ???


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....Bilder ???


Wenn ich ein Bild hochladen will ist leider hier ende im Gelände



Tottoabs schrieb:


> ....Bilder ???


Wenn ich ein Bild hochladen will ist leider hier ende im Gelände
jetzt schon einfach auch ohne Bild


----------



## troll20 (28. Jan. 2016)

Na Reiner , nu sollt es wieder gehen, also her mit den Bildern


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Morgen  
werde Euch schon noch die Bilder zeigen ich Arbeite noch dran ( am Zaun )
ein stück ist schon fertig


----------



## S.Hammer (29. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

unterschätzt mal die __ Reiher nicht, ich hab einen (mehrere) der landet genau auf der Pflanzinsel Durchmesser 80 cm.
Der Läuft auch entspannt vom Rasen bis zum Teichrand, genau bis zu den Strippen.

Einen Reiherschreck mit Wasser hatte ich schon, da seht der Schlauch immer unter Druck und die Batterien sind ständig leer.
Es ist geplant mit einer alten Gartenpumpe, Gardena Rasensprenger,  2 Bewegungsmeldern und einer Funkfernbedienung etwas zu erstellen.

Vorteile :  läuft immer, Schlauch ohne Druck,  Lärm der Pumpe verscheucht auch und mit dem Funkschalter auszuschalten wenn man in Richtung Teich geht.

Gruß S. Hammer

Edit: bekomme keine  Bilder rein ,


----------



## mkburg (29. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe in der frostfreien Zeit, mehrere Bewegungsmelder die ein Magnetventil in der Wasserleitung ansteuern, an denen sind dann Kreisregner angeschlossen sind, die die __ Reiher verscheuchen sollen. Ob es funktioniert hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
Ich hab auch schon irgendwo im Netzt etwas gesehen, da wird durch einen Bewegungsmelder eine Luftpumpe angesteuert mit der dann eine aufblasbare Puppe am Teich aufgepustet wird.

Michael


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2016)

Bei Beregnern ist nur das Problem, sie sollten nicht losgehen, wenn ich oder jemand aus der Fam. da hingeht.
Und ob ich mich dran gewöhnen könnt jedesmal irgend ein Schalter zu bedienen 

Und der arme __ Reiher hat doch auch nur hunger. Ihr könnt ihm ja auch alternativen anbieten ......


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Ich weiß nur eines
 was die Lieben __ Reiher machen ist Artgerecht und muss so sein 

Egal was ihr macht die Reiher finden einen Weg an eure Teiche
an die Koi die noch da sind kommt er nicht ran bei mir die wissen was er will  

__ Shubunkin da kommt der Reiher als Geburt s  Helfer wie gerufen  Geburtenkontrolle


----------



## troll20 (29. Jan. 2016)

Na dann machst ihm doch etwas leichter, fange die zuvielen Goldis raus und setz sind in eine Wanne wo er gut ran kommt


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Nixs Da ohne Fleiß kein Preis

Bitte keine Unterstützung die __ Shubunkin sind schon Bunt und Goldies Rot
Ist der __ Reiher Blind ok dann Badewanne


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon irgendwo im Netzt etwas gesehen, da wird durch einen Bewegungsmelder eine Luftpumpe angesteuert mit der dann eine aufblasbare Puppe am Teich aufgepustet wird.
> 
> Michael



Da soll es ja auch so aufblasbare Puppen für verklemmte Herren geben, kann mir das recht lustig am Teich vorstellen.


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Da soll es ja auch so aufblasbare Puppen für verklemmte Herren geben, kann mir das recht lustig am Teich vorstellen.


Hab mir grad mal so vorgehstellt
 Oma am Teich am Dösen 
der __ Reiher kommt und lauter Beate s  schießen aus dem Boden
ich glaub dann muß ich der Krankenwagen holen


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

He, Reiner!Na der war ja gut!

Ron!


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2016)

Den Krankenwagen für wen, den __ Reiher oder die Oma?


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

__ Reiher


----------



## mkburg (30. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

hier mal das Video was ich meinte:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWajM5l3nRQ_

Da braucht man keinen Krankenwagen holen.


----------



## dizzzi (30. Jan. 2016)

Hat es einer mal mit einer originären Vogelscheuche probiert...oder Windspielen...


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hat es einer mal mit einer originären Vogelscheuche probiert...oder Windspielen...


Google mal bisschen nach Filmen zu Reihern.....
Plastikatrappe bringt nix.
Wasserstrahl kann es schaffen. 
Beste scheint immer noch ein Reiherzaun und keine Inseln, Steine oder ähnliches im Teich.
Freilaufende Hunde. 
Schnüre. Oder gleich ein Netz.


----------



## troll20 (30. Jan. 2016)

Totto, Selbstschussanlage vom ehemaligen Grenzstreifen könnten auch funktionieren  ........


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)




----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2016)

Ihr werdet doch keine __ Reiher umbringen wollen?

Der Reiher hat halt auch Hunger, und wenn ihr ihm Nahrung in Form von Fischen anbietet seit ihr selbst schuld.

*Freiheit für den Reiher!*


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> *Freiheit für den  Reiher!*


 Ja wir Planen eine Demo
 Freiheit für Reiher

 Alles nur Spaß


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Totto, Selbstschussanlage vom ehemaligen Grenzstreifen könnten auch funktionieren ........


Ein KK könnte reichen aber so was darf man nicht.....Strafe liegt wohl bei ca. 10.000 Euro.....Irgendwo war mal ein Bericht wo ein __ Reiher in einem Koiteich so 5.000 Euro Koi gefressen/getötet hat. Besitzer war wohl ziemlich sauer und hat sich dann mit seinem KK auf die lauer gelegt und mittels Kopfschus dem Reier ein Ende bereitete. 
Waren dann noch mal 10.000 Euro die Ihn das gekostet hat.

Echt Sinnlos. Schätze mal 4 Wochen später war der nächste Reiher an dem Teich.


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2016)

Aber wenn er Hunger hat, der  böse Mensch. 
Erst mästet er den __ Reiher und dann kommt der Reiher auf den Grill. Deutsche Gerichte kennen wohl kein Hungerleiden.
Da hat der arme Fischhalter wochenlang gespart /gehungert damit er dem Reiher was vernünftiges zum Mästen bieten kann und dann das.


----------



## kilobyte (31. Jan. 2016)

Passend zum Thema:
Meine IP Kamera am Teich hat heute morgen die folgenden Bilder festgehalten:
Da war wohl ein __ Reiher auf einen Schnellen Snack aus  der ihm leider durch die Eisdecke verwehrt wurde.
   

Ich mein genug Goldfischnachwuchs wäre ja durchaus vorhanden.
Die letzten 2 Jahre hab ich den Kollegen allerdings bisher nie am Teich gesichtet.

Ach ja die Holzlatten sind noch Überbleibsel vom Laubschutznetz. Die haben den Reiher wohl nicht wirklich gestört.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Jan. 2016)

kilobyte schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema:
> Meine IP Kamera am Teich hat heute morgen die folgenden Bilder festgehalten:
> Da war wohl ein __ Reiher auf einen Schnellen Snack aus  der ihm leider durch die Eisdecke verwehrt wurde.
> Anhang anzeigen 159167 Anhang anzeigen 159168
> ...


Was ist auf dem zweiten Bild hinter den beiden weißen Kugeln.....deine Katze, welche auf einen Reiher zum Frühstück aus ist.


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> deine Katze, welche auf einen __ Reiher zum Frühstück aus ist.


Die sieht so ängstlich aus, das ist ihr bestimmt nicht geheuer, so ein riesen Vogel in ihrem Angelrevier.


----------



## kilobyte (31. Jan. 2016)

Ja das ist die Katze von Nachbar die lieber bei uns im Garten rumrennt 

Aber so ein __ Reiher ein paar Meter neben einem ist schon sehr beeindruckend.
Das Bild habe ich im Schwenninger __ Moos aufgenommen (Neckar Ursprung)


----------



## S.Hammer (1. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

so nun geht's mit den Bildern.  Scheint nicht so schwer zu sein son __ Reiher, steht auf ner Flohs Pflanzinsel 80 cm Durchmesser.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Petta (1. Feb. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 159161



Reiner,
wenn Du damit auf den __ Reiher schießt,kannst Du Deine lieben Koi aber vergessen und einen neuen Teich bauen


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 159200
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 159202
> 
> ...


Mensch Ingo, das könnt ja der gleiche wie bei mir sein


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> wenn Du damit auf den __ Reiher schießt,kannst Du Deine lieben Koi aber vergessen


Da hast wohl Recht
Aber die Blassrohre stehen hier noch immer rum
habe schon mal den Schrott Mann gerufen 
und der Meinte das könne er nicht mitnehmen das wehr Kulturgut


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2016)

Kultur  gut, aber Kulturgut wem fällt den bei einem rostigen Panzer sowas ein?


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

http://www.roscheiderhof.de/kulturdb/client/einObjekt.php?id=22280
hier  ein kleines beispiel


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> http://www.roscheiderhof.de/kulturdb/client/einObjekt.php?id=22280
> hier  ein kleines beispiel



Beispiel hin, Beispiel her. Kriege sollte man irgendwann einmal vergessen, und nicht unter dem Deckmäntelchen Kultur verherrlichen.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Kriege sollte man irgendwann einmal vergessen



Ich bin nicht deiner Meinung
aber recht hast schon irgendwann sollte man die Alten Kamelle begraben


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Also den Krieg vergessen und damit jegliche Erinnerung an das negative vergessen und schon kommt die nächste Generation und fängt den nächsten an 

Aber als Kulturgut kann man das nicht bezeichnen, Mahnmal schon eher.
Meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Ich glaube das die meisten Menschen hier bei uns gar nicht richtig wissen was Krieg bedeutet
wenn sie es wüsten würden sie nach Frieden SCHREIHEN 
und das mit dem Kulturgut kommt nicht aus meiner Feder


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die meisten Menschen hier bei uns gar nicht richtig wissen was Krieg bedeutet
> 
> und das mit dem Kulturgut kommt nicht aus meiner Feder



Das hatte ich auch nicht so gesehen.



troll20 schrieb:


> Also den Krieg vergessen und damit jegliche Erinnerung an das negative vergessen und schon kommt die nächste Generation und fängt den nächsten an
> 
> Aber als Kulturgut kann man das nicht bezeichnen, Mahnmal schon eher.
> Meine persönliche Meinung.



Vollkommen richtig!


----------



## fiseloer (1. Feb. 2016)

Wollt Ihr das nicht lieber wo anders diskutieren ?
Das gehört nun wirklich nicht in diesen Thread !


----------



## S.Hammer (3. Feb. 2016)

@ Rene,

ich denke wir haben die gleichen __ Reiher,
sind ja mal gerade 3 km Luftlinie.
Hatte auch mal einen ganz dunklen, fast komplett schwarzen, der stand mal nachmittags rum,
hab ich erst 5 m davor gesehen, als er sich dann gemächlich davonmachte.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Feb. 2016)

War das vielleicht ein Schwarzstorch?


----------



## troll20 (3. Feb. 2016)

Das könnte sein Roland, davon stehen hier immer mal welche an den Gräben. 
Gestern Abend standen 10 __ Reiher in Reih und Glied an der Lake  (Entwässerungsgraben der Felder) und pickten im Wasser rum.
Besser da als am Teich. 
Leider hatte ich keine knipse dabei.


----------



## dizzzi (4. Feb. 2016)

Also aus Köln sind die __ Reiher nun alle weg. Was auch interessant war, das eine ganze Zeit ein Feld von den Reihern besetzt war, ein Feld von den Raubvögeln, und ein Feld für die Raben und Möwen. Und das Spielchen lief seit mehrer Wochen so ab. Naja nun sind die Reiher erst mal weg. Ich denke die haben das ganze Feld leer gefuttert.
Dadurch das so viele Reiher einträchtig nebeneinander jagten, glaube ich, hat sich das mit einem Plastikreiher definitiv erledigt, als Reiherschutz an meinem Gartenteich, falls mal ein echter Reiher auftauchen sollte.

LG & Kölle Alaaf

Udo


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Also aus Köln sind die __ Reiher nun alle weg


 Wo sind die hin  Bratpfanne


----------



## troll20 (5. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Wo sind die hin  Bratpfanne


Nee die sind zur Weiberfastnacht weiter gezogen und seit dem nich mehr aufgetaucht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Dadurch das so viele __ Reiher einträchtig nebeneinander jagten, glaube ich, hat sich das mit einem Plastikreiher definitiv erledigt, als Reiherschutz an meinem Gartenteich, falls mal ein echter Reiher auftauchen sollte.
> 
> LG & Kölle Alaaf
> 
> Udo



Hi Udo,

das machen sie aber nur im Winter wenn sei emers Mäuse und Co reihern

Im Gartenteich stehend dulden sie keine Konkurenz dicht neben sich

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> das machen sie aber nur im Winter wenn sei emers Mäuse und Co reihern
> 
> ...



Das mag die Normalität sein, ich hab an einem Teich aber auch mal gesehen wie ein __ Reiher zuerst den Plastikreiher begatten wollte, und danach die Fische fraß!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Feb. 2016)

Hi Roland,

der hatte wohl auch zuviel Gras geraucht

MfG Frank


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Feb. 2016)

Nixs da bei meinem Nachbar steht so en Plastik __ Reiher und der bekommt regelmäßig Besuch vom ECHTEN Kumpel


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> der hatte wohl auch zuviel Gras geraucht


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Im Gartenteich stehend dulden sie keine Konkurenz dicht neben sich


War hier nicht eben noch ein Filmchen
_JA,_
_



__View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UJ8yVwGGq7I_

_Der ist doch auch nett._


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2016)

Hi Torsten,



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> das machen sie aber nur im Winter wenn sei emers Mäuse und Co reihern
> 
> ...



das bezieht sich ja auch nur auf echte (lebende) __ Reiher und keine Pasteviecher die keinerlei natürliches Verhalten eines __ Graureiher zeigen. Auf dem Filmchen ist ja eindeutig selbst von Biologen nur ein Reiher auszumachen

Das da was net stimmt wenn "Viecher" unbeweglich tagein-tagaus am selben Platz stehen merkt selbst der dümmste Räuber schnell. Auch unsere Katze hatte vor 40 Jahren nach dem "ersten Schock" ganz schnell mitbekommen das von dem ausgestopften Waschbär und Auerhahn im Wohnzimmer keinerlei Gefahr ausging wenn sie zum absaugen mal auf dem Boden standen


----------



## S.Hammer (11. Feb. 2016)

Moin, werte Foristi,

ich bin gerade auf weiter Reiherbilder gestoßen und habe mal 3 rausgesucht,
Bild 1003  4:21Uhr   __ Reiher steht vor den gespannten Drähten, 1 x vorm Hals und 1 x vor der Brust, außerhalb des Teichbereiches (hoffe man kann es sehen)
Bild 1006  4:29Uhr   8 Minuten später steht der Reiher hinter den Drähten auf der Insel
Bild 1007  4:34Uhr   5 Minuten später, ein kleiner Fisch im Maul, Goldy oder __ Shubunkin

später gibt es noch Abflugbilder Richtung Süden.

Somit wäre bewiesen, das sich einige Reiher nicht durch gespannte Drähte aufhalten lassen.
Der Draht wurde gespannt weil ich mal einen gesehen habe der vom Rand mal locker auf die Insel übergestiegen ist, als diese randnah war.

Gruß S.Hammer


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> später gibt es noch Abflugbilder Richtung Süden.


Da sind doch die Pankower Karpfenteiche an der BAB, da sollte er doch leichter Futter finden 
Na ja so ein Goldi, als Häppchen zwischen durch, das kann ja keiner verwehren


----------



## S.Hammer (11. Feb. 2016)

Ja,
aber sind da überhaupt Fische drin, außer geflüchtete Goldys ?

Da sind aber die Ränder größtenteils im 45 Grad Winkel,
ich denke da kann er schlecht runterlaufen mit den langen Beinen und hohem Schwerpunkt ?

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## troll20 (11. Feb. 2016)

Nee Ingo, die stehen da ganz gut, wenn man mit dem Radel da vorbei kommt sieht man sie immer mal Dick und Fett am Rand stehen.


----------



## S.Hammer (11. Feb. 2016)

Na ich radel ja selten, nur wenn die Fahrerlaubnis mal weg ist 

Kannst aber mal auf ein Bier anhalten wenns warm ist.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Goldkäferchen (21. März 2016)

Hallo,
heute gesichtet auf Nachbar's Dach.
Hab' den Teich mit Angelschnur gesichert, sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, aber es klappt bis jetzt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## andreas w. (22. März 2016)

Letztendlich - genau so geht. Schnüre kreuz und quer und der Kollege kommt nicht mehr ans Wasser. 

Rundum hab ich ein Estrich-Drahtgitter ca. 20cm hoch drum gestellt und an der Stelle wo das Ufer flach ist, sind Schnüre drüber gespannt. Braucht alle paar Jahre mal eine neue Schnur und sieht nicht wirklich prickelnd aus, aber funktioniert - und das ist für mich erstmal wichtig.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## samorai (22. März 2016)

Eventuell einfach eine Fahne irgendwo montieren, __ Fischreiher kennen so etwas nicht in der Natur. Sie konzentrieren sich auf die Fische, falls einer vorbei kommt.
Und wenn es in einer Ecke an dauernd wackelt, ist es nicht koscher für ihn!


----------



## wander-falke (22. März 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> eine Fahne irgendwo montieren,



hab noch einige hier im keller leiegen,.....

Welche Farbe solls denn sein ? Ist da was bekannt?
Oder haben die Viecher eine eindeutige politische Richtung,.......


----------



## samorai (22. März 2016)

Ja, die Farbe?  ......die findest Du schon selbst heraus!!!


----------



## lollo (23. März 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Eventuell einfach eine Fahne irgendwo montieren


der Nachbar hat eine große Deutschlandfahne am Teich stehen, da sitzt der __ Reiher auf dem Dach direkt daneben, und lacht darüber,
genau wie über seinen Pappreiher.


----------



## S.Hammer (23. März 2016)

Hallo,
Ich präferiere immer noch die Variante Gartenpumpe, Gardena-sprenger, Bewegungsmelder und Funksteckdose. 
Wird im Sommer gebaut, nach dem 1 Mai, versprochen 

Gruß S.Hammer


----------



## jolantha (23. März 2016)

Hi, 
ich hab mir jetzt 2 Kinderwindmühlen am Teichrand in die Erde gesteckt , voller Hoffnung ! 
Den __ Enten ist es schnurzegal, die sitzen seelenruhig daneben, wenn die Dinger sich drehen.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

so sind sie mir am liebsten - weit oben


----------

